# Splicing cables for fuel pump assembly



## dandygarage (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm replacing the fuel pump on my 1989 Nissan D21. The replacement fuel pump is coming from a 1997 D21, which has the same parts but the cables are run differently. Is there a guide to making one working fuel pump + assembly for my 89 out of the two? Primary issue is the top cables are different (three individual cables instead of one clip with everything running into it).


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Are you replacing the entire assembly or just the electric pump?


----------



## Rafiki911 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey guy's. I just had my fuel pump and fuel sending unit replaced on my 93 Nissan d21 3.0 V6. should the fuel pressure regulator be facing inwards???, that is how my mechanic installed it, or does it even matter. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Rafiki911 said:


> Hey guy's. I just had my fuel pump and fuel sending unit replaced on my 93 Nissan d21 3.0 V6. should the fuel pressure regulator be facing inwards???, that is how my mechanic installed it, or does it even matter. Thanks
> View attachment 7235


That's a fuel damper, not a regulator. The fuel pressure regulator on your vehicle is at the back side of the engine and connected to the fuel injection rail.


----------

